# NCEES Sample Questions & Solutions, Reference



## vandman (Sep 18, 2008)

I currently have the new version (2008) of the NCEES Sample Questions &amp; Solutions. I find that these are the best examples that represent the exam questions. So in trying to find more like this I found the old version (1999) of the NCEES Sample Question &amp; Solutions and ordered it hoping for more example questions.

I have been reading the boards and someone said the older version has the same questions as the newer version with respect to the updated codes!...

Is this true?

Thanks,

van


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 18, 2008)

See my reply in the Civil: Structural thread.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...p;#entry6662806

I hope this helps!


----------

